# Schecter Loomis NT or ESP Horizon NT7



## krankboy (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi all,


I already own an ESP MII and I'm seriously gassing on a 7 string guitar. .
I live in France and both mdoels are available here

the schecter goes for 1079 euro 

SCHECTER DIAMOND JEFF LOOMIS - Cyberstore International Français

and the ESP Horizon NT7 goes for 1695 euro.

I know guitars are more expensive in Europe than in the US, yet I find the Loomis really expensive versus the US price (899$). With the horizon the price ratio is still ok.

Is the qualitiy of the schecter any good? Since its made in an ltd factory I'm a bit sceptical.
I saw Jeff himself plays the diamond series but maybe they are custom made for him... although in a video I swear I saw the MIK stamp in the back of the headstock.

Anyways regardeless of all this wich one of theses 2 guitars do you advise?
Wich one plays/sounds better and has the overall best build quality?

Thanks for your help !


----------



## Interloper (Oct 5, 2010)

I haven't played the Loomis but have owned a C-7 Hellraiser which I sold relatively quickly because it just felt bulky in my hands. It sounded decent enough but nothing spectacular imho. I can pretty much guarantee that the ESP will have better build quality. My 2 Horizons (NT-II and NT-7) were both flawless from the factory. Perfect setup and not a single finish or build flaw. 

The ESP neck will fall somewhere in between the Loomis neck and an Ibanez neck in thickness. It's also an inch shorter but that never caused any issues for me. The NT-7 neck is also not as wide at the nut as most 7 string necks, only 45mm. I actually like this a lot but if you are used to a wider neck then it might bother you. 

I'm biased but I would recommend the NT-7 over pretty much any other fixed bridge, production 7 string. That being siad, If money was no object, I would probably have a Loomis in my collection as well. Neither one will be a bad guitar.


----------



## krankboy (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks for your reply

you're saying quality of Horizon 7 > quality of schecter loomis.

I was suspecting that since the schecter loomis is cheaper and MIK. I wich I could try one of those schecters to juge by my own.. 
I know that the quality and finish of the ESPs is always flawsless..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 5, 2010)

If you have the cash to get the NT-7, go for it. Unless you're dead set on the Loomis' scale length. The NT-7 will be a far better guitar in just about every way possible, from the materials used, the craftsmanship from which they're assembled, and even the fretwork. 

I've owned ESPs (not LTDs) and Schecter guitars, and the ESPs were hands down better _instruments_. 

Not knocking the Loomis, for it's price it's a fantastic guitar (at least some of the later MIK ones), and if th price difference was wider, I'd say go for it, but with a real MIJ ESP that close in price, the decision is pretty obvious in my opinion.


----------



## Interloper (Oct 5, 2010)

If you've ever played a 1000 series LTD, I would say that the Hellraiser series is about on par with those and I wouldn't be surprised if they are made in the same factory. I wouldn't worry about the quality. It's more an issue of what you are willing to pay and which neck you like better.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 5, 2010)

That said, however, the Loomis' quality (or at least mine) is fantastic.


----------



## krankboy (Oct 5, 2010)

> Not knocking the Loomis, for it's price it's a fantastic guitar (at least some of the later MIK ones), and if th price difference was wider, I'd say go for it, but with a real MIJ ESP that close in price, the decision is pretty obvious in my opinion.


I'm starting to think that way.
In Europe the Loomis isnt that cheap anymore, they raised the price to 1079 euro. (Used to cost 979)
Add another 100 euro for the hardshell case and it makes it 1179 euro for a MIK guitar, versus 1695 euro for the MIJ ESP...
Whats bothering me is that I already own a black ESP... but I think the ESP NT7 has way better value in Europe.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2010)

The Armada said:


> That said, however, the Loomis' quality (or at least mine) is fantastic.



Mine is great too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 5, 2010)

The Loomis is good, sounds pretty awesome, but I can guarantee you that the ESP is better in every imagineable aspect.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 5, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you have the cash to get the NT-7, go for it. Unless you're dead set on the Loomis' scale length. The NT-7 will be a far better guitar in just about every way possible, from the materials used, the craftsmanship from which they're assembled, and even the fretwork.
> 
> I've owned ESPs (not LTDs) and Schecter guitars, and the ESPs were hands down better _instruments_.
> 
> Not knocking the Loomis, for it's price it's a fantastic guitar (at least some of the later MIK ones), and if th price difference was wider, I'd say go for it, but with a real MIJ ESP that close in price, the decision is pretty obvious in my opinion.



This 'ere is solid advice, the OP would do well to take note of it


----------



## loktide (Oct 5, 2010)

where have you seen the NT7 at that price? the lowest price i've found is 1899 (i'm in germany, though)


----------



## Baco (Oct 5, 2010)

loktide said:


> where have you seen the NT7 at that price? the lowest price i've found is 1899 (i'm in germany, though)



Try Guitars Rebellion - ESP Custom Shop &#38; Fine Gear , their ESP prices are very nice for European standards...


----------



## krankboy (Oct 5, 2010)

thats where I saw it for that price.
They are the cheapest in Europe. Cheaper that promusictools.

Anyways looks like everyone here is telling me that the ESP is a better deal...


----------



## Krankguitarist (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll chime in as a loomis player:

For what I paid for it, it's a hell of a guitar. Even for double what I paid for it, it's still a hell of a guitar (granted, I was able to score it for $450 after all was said and done brand-spanking new...that whole black Friday thing a few years back).

But I have to agree with the rest: if an MIJ ESP is that close, in terms of price, I'd recommend that one instead. It'll be the better of the two instruments.


----------



## loktide (Oct 5, 2010)

i owned a schecter C7 hellraiser, which was a really good guitar. definitely on par with the better LTDs out there. it sounded great and the fretwork was excellent, too. the only thing that bothered me (as with many MIK guitars), was the low quality finish, binding and inlays used. the 'gothic cross' inlays looked like cheap stickers.

i'd go with the ESP NT7 myself.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 5, 2010)

Ive heard legendary things about the NT7... I want one for myself, so Im gonna recommend you get one!


----------



## fistacuffs (Oct 5, 2010)

i just got a loomis this week!

and I can't get enough of the 26.5 neck scale. the thick neck is perfect.

my loomis is at least 12 pounds.

the loomis is a great guitar but it is not a great value The floyd model is even more than you quoted. My esp are not getting played.

I have a hellriser as well. schecters are great.


----------



## krankboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Is the tiny 45mm nut on the ESP NT7 a problem? 
It looks awfully small on the pics.. wonder how it feels playing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2010)

krankboy said:


> Is the tiny 45mm nut on the ESP NT7 a problem?
> It looks awfully small on the pics.. wonder how it feels playing.



It's only 3mm narrower than the 48mm which tends to be the "standard" width. I don't see it being an issue really, unless of course you tend to prefer guitars with very wide string spacing.


----------



## krankboy (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks for all your replies.

Boy I'm stuck here:
On the one hand I prefere the Loomis design (plus I already own a black ESP MII) and on the other hand the ESP has supposedly higher build quality and value...


----------



## Interloper (Oct 6, 2010)

If you simply like the Loomis better, no one has told you that it's a bad guitar. It is entirely up to you. The ESP is just going to be built better with higher grade woods and much more attention to detail. 

This may sway you more toward the ESP. When I ordered my NT-7, there were three available here in the states. After about two weeks I got a message from my rep saying that they were not satisfied with the build of the three that were available and had sent those back to Japan and ordered another one from the factory. I doubt Schecter would have done that. The point is, ESP takes pride in their SS guitars. They are production guitars but they are the best production guitars you can get and they don't let flaws get past quality control.


----------



## krankboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Really too bad I can't try the Loomis. Hope the binding and inlays don't look too sloppy when checked out from up close.. you have to have the guitar in your hands to verify those details.
For example I tried a korean Dean Vmnt in a store and the finish was really crappy compared to my ESP MII. 
But again I suppose Schecters are clearly a step above the Korean Deans in Jeff plays them..


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 6, 2010)

I've owned 3 Loomis sigs and at least 8 ESP's (not LTD's - those aren't ESP's) that I can think of off the top of my head, and ESP not only obviously makes the better guitar, their guitars just feel right.

One thing to put into perspective is this: Schecters and LTD's are made in the same factory. Would you be better off with an LTD or an ESP?


----------



## krankboy (Oct 6, 2010)

whats scaring me with the NT7 is that it has the smallest nut ever on a 7 string (same size as the George Lynch 6 string). I like wide necks. 

Certainly not going with an LTD although I know the Schecters come from the same factory, at least their design is really unique (inlays, scale, headstock, finish..).

I guess I can't go wrong wether I chose the ESP or the Schecter. The Schecter is cheaper and I prefer the design. If the finish is OK I'll get it. Also the NT7 is gonna look to similar to the MII that I already have. ESP finishes are too sober in my opinion.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 6, 2010)

The finish is a lot harder to mess up on the Schecter as it isn't a gloss. Muh pop is a painter. 

The only problems I've heard of are binding, but the three Loomis' I've seen all had fine to great binding.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 6, 2010)

The NT-7 has an exceptionally narrow fretboard, and the Loomis has an exceptionally wide fretboard.


----------



## krankboy (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok,

I ordered the Loomis online and the action is really horrible. The finish is also kind of sloppy when looked up close.
The frets are unpolished they "grip" the fingers, and I have horrible fret buzz on the high E at fret 12 and 14... even with high action ! 
It definetely wasnt set up (neck + frets). I don't know if this means anything but it didnt have the "set up in USA" sticker in the back.

If I were to keep it I'd have to pay for a complete set up + levelling of the frets. Add the hadshell case to that and its gonna cost way too much for a MIK guitar IMO.

I'm returning it and getting the ESP NT7. The ESP's feel superior. Period.
(should have listend to the advice of the OP  lol)


----------



## Interloper (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear man, that's just how it is sometime, hit or miss on the cheaper production guitars. On the bright side, now you'll have another sweet ESP.


----------



## krankboy (Oct 14, 2010)

The freet buzz on the high E is really bad, even with high action. 
I checked the neck curvature by holding the string on the 1st and 24th fret.
It's slightly concave, actually more than my ESP MII wich is dead flat and doesn't buzz at all.
So either I hassle by bringing it to a luthier and paying a set up + probably fret leveling (+ I'm not even sure this guitar can handle medium/low action) or I just send it back.
With ESP I have never had such problems, they all had fantastic action with the factory setup.

Have any of you had unplayable action straight out of the box on Schecters?


----------

